# Another one of my feral rescues came home.



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Another of my ferals returned to my house , i let them go about 20 miles away from my house - they all returned. One of them i think has mated with another hen and they are off having babys somewhere but he did visit my house when there was an unexpected intense rain, i guess food supply was short in the wild and he came to eat and drink and go off again.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

thats awsome wouldnt u think it would leave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Pidgey, I know of other ferals as well that when taken several towns away, have homed back to the location where they called home. Sounds like
your pijies have a strong connection w/you and the home you provided 
for them. Thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not surprised. All livings things seem to gravitate to love. And that's what the pigeons were doing. Going back to where they recieved it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You definitely have some ferals with homing instinct and you have made a major impact on their lives, I am sure they appreciate your hospitality and continued support. Thank you.


----------

